# Need info on ecumenicalism



## 5solasmom (Apr 7, 2006)

Can anyone direct me to some links/articles on ecumenicalism?

I'm needing to gather information!

TIA!!!!

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by 5solasmom]


----------



## Vytautas (Apr 9, 2006)

Try here:

http://wayoflife.org/fbns/fbns-index/ecumfbns.htm


----------

